# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Xbox one for sale

## badboy

I have an Xbox one for sale 
2x controllers 
2x games 
looking to swap for a PlayStation 4 with games or Xbox one can be bought cash 
looking for £240 or on very nearest offer

----------

